# What's Sherwin Williams best latex trim paint?



## Dorman Painting

I've used SW for close to ten years now and sometimes I still scratch my head on their latex trim paints. If it's a average type home,I generally just use SuperPaint semigloss on trim, not the best but certainly not the worst. 

Now oil wise I have no problem, hell I can make the 200 oil look good on almost anything. Of course their caddilac oil is the Pro Classic and it's got a hefty price too. 

I've tried the Pro Classic waterbourne and it is good, but boy it's not real painter friendly IMO. It seems to sag if you apply it to heavy and you've really just got to work your butt off laying it off. It does spray well though, that's if you don't apply it to thick. 

So I need opinions from people on this board, what's SW's best latex trim paint. Is Cashmere good for trim? Would it be appropriate for new construction trim?


----------



## Ranger Rohland

Dorman Painting said:


> I've used SW for close to ten years now and sometimes I still scratch my head on their latex trim paints. If it's a average type home,I generally just use SuperPaint semigloss on trim, not the best but certainly not the worst.
> 
> Now oil wise I have no problem, hell I can make the 200 oil look good on almost anything. Of course their caddilac oil is the Pro Classic and it's got a hefty price too.
> 
> I've tried the Pro Classic waterbourne and it is good, but boy it's not real painter friendly IMO. It seems to sag if you apply it to heavy and you've really just got to work your butt off laying it off. It does spray well though, that's if you don't apply it to thick.
> 
> So I need opinions from people on this board, what's SW's best latex trim paint. Is Cashmere good for trim? Would it be appropriate for new construction trim?



Dorman,

I've also used SW for quite a few years with GREAT results and ZERO "head scratching".

Super Paint in my opinion is just that - SUPER!

Cashmere would be good for trim on new construction if it's in the budget. By the way, what do the specs call for?


Tom Rohland, Jr.
Ranger Painting & Pressure Cleaning, Inc.

_The Personal Attention Your Home Deserves_


----------



## BMAN

We prefer Promar 200 semi gloss and gloss for trim. Cashmere medium lustre is good but you will have to do two full coats no matter what.


----------



## johnthepainter

try duration home,,,,,i think its sh wms best acrylic latex


----------



## DeanV

Do you find that the Duration satin is smooth? I have only used Duration once (the matte) and it was a VERY coarse paint. Felt like sand grains in it when you cut in and you could actually see it on the paint film if you looked close and could feel it if you ran your hand across the wall. I have never seen anything quite like it with any other paint I have tried.


----------



## BMAN

Do Not Use Duration Home For Trim Unless You Like Brush Marks That Reflect All Kinds Of Light Back At You. (thats The Semi Gloss)
The Satin Is Very Cours Feeling.


----------



## regal

Dean, did you not do the Aura yet????? remember Im a SW guy. As for trim super semi two coats. But I did use california ext. 2012 satin (is that the #?) on some Interior pre primed trim, and it covered one coat. With no mildewcide odor


----------



## DeanV

I do have a gallon of Aura sitting in the shop to use for a trim job (satin). I am not sure how it will work for cabinet style trimwork. It seems like it sets quick enough that it will be difficult to go back and catch a thin spot or to grab a run or sag. I do not think I would want to do a 6-panel door with it. I am liking it on walls. I will have to see if it becomes my standard paint though. I need to use a few more gallons before I make up my mind, especially in the matte. The matte seems a little quirkier than the eggshell.


----------



## regal

hmmm, let me know how it goes on the trim I havent used it on trim yet.


----------



## CDA

Aura satin for trim seems like good choice to me (better than walls, in my view). I've been using it on a remodel, spraying new trim with a Graco FinishPro set on the air-assist. It lays on a beautiful finish (personally, I think it looks a lot like Impervo and, after about two weeks of curing, it's pretty bomber) but it can be a bit finicky to work with. Sag/runs are something to be mindful of if you spray with this product. If you keep the gun moving and don't allow any area to get too loaded, it's fine. It dries fast (it can be recoated in an hour), which, for spraying, is nice. If you do get runs (I had a few on an intricate window), I found a random orbital sander with 240 grit paper smooth it right out and it doesn't actually get too gummy. I have a friend who uses it exclusively on cabinet work. He shoots it through an HVLP, with no thinning (I have no idea which sprayer he has). He used to use latex Impervo but has given that up in favor of Aura.


----------



## sparehair

I used to use the pro mar semi for trim but switched to Sherwin Williams Southwest Builders Enamel. Same price; better coverage and feel/texture. Hangs well on vertical surfaces; tougher.


----------



## vandyandsons

SW Latex goods:
Good- 200 Semi (if you are planning 2 coats)
Better- Cashmere, Superpaint
Best- Duration (I am using the Satin in my own house now)

*i don't really like Pro Classic Waterborne unless I can spray it.

Oil Goods:
I only like Pro Classic Alkyd for oil.


----------



## RCPainting

sparehair said:


> I used to use the pro mar semi for trim but switched to Sherwin Williams Southwest Builders Enamel. Same price; better coverage and feel/texture. Hangs well on vertical surfaces; tougher.


Southwest Builders is our preference. The sologloss is great for trim.


----------



## vandyandsons

For the record:
I don't think I would spray with Duration or use it on cabinets etc...though.

If I could only pick 1 product:
Latex- Pro Classic (spray)
Superpaint (brush/roll) 
Oil- Pro Classic (spray or brush/roll)


----------



## RCPainting

http://www.contractortalk.com/f8/ive-found-best-sherwin-williams-trim-paint-ever-54841/


----------



## woodtradesman

Another vote for SW south west builders sologloss or solo semi-gloss :thumbsup:


----------



## tlaketiger

*SWB decent, ProClassic spectacular*

Late reply here... I have to say, SWB and Solo kinda disappointed me. Great for an economical blow-and-go trim/door job, but I noticed that whereas they're pretty good with stain resistance and dirt washability, the scrubs are terrible and they're really prone to taking (and holding on to) scuff marks. ProClassic on the other hand is probably one of my favorite S-W products. The trick is just laying it on with a brush and then leaving it, or using proper reduction and a fine finish tip. Brushing actually seems to work best for me. It has amazing flow and leveling, so all you have to do is lay it on to cover and then leave it alone. I find that the more you mess with it, the worse the brush marks and striations are going to be, whereas if you just lay it on and leave it, it smooths out and cures hard like an alkyd with amazing scuff/ding/dirt resistance, washability and scrubs. You get what you pay for, but this is definitely worth the extra cost without the pain and smell of using an alkyd. Also, unlike SWB, it's not a spray-only product.


----------

